# Audiopipe Amp



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

thinkin about makin a spit audiopipe. just wondering what you guys use for amps in there. was lookin on ebay but not sure whats gonna fit in the pipe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Our search feature is the best out there...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6213


----------

